# Chicago area auction races



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

I heard that the Chicago area has some of the biggest auction races
in the country. Anyone has info on this?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

You are correct in my View, i have not been to one in years but they drew buyers/Sellers from Wis. and all over. their auction races were something. 
They sponsored some great special races.... Dave


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Irish, that Nick name seems to ring a bell.....Dave


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Fox Valley combine's last auction will be on 4/19/09 at noon in Johnsburg, Il. This is the 4th of 4 auctions. I have attended all and entered birds every auction. Chicago Combine I believe has already ended theirs and the Month of Sundays (Rock River Valley) ended in March. Here is a link to the Fox Valley Combine web site for more info on upcoming auction. http://foxvalleycombine.org/3.shtml 
Ken


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

I have no idea how they run those auction races can someone explain a little more? You send the bird in then it gets auctioned to race? Thx


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Well it has been a while, For special races, local and out of area Flyers put birds up for special races, (Young Birds) the buyer flies the bird in the special race and there is a split of the Winnings, Pools, ect. between the breeder, and the racer.After the race the young birds are Auctioned again, and anyone can bide on them. Again, it has been a while so i might have missed something. Dave


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I thought pigeon racing was banned in Chicago back in 2005


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

You are right. But the west side Club has/had members from all surrounding Suburbs. I am twenty miles from the city line and was a member... some of the best flyers, are not in the City itself. SO.... How long you been married? LOL! Dave


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

I understand the racing but not the 1,2,3,4 auctioning.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Here is how it works---
Out of area breeders pay 25.00 for each bird to be entered into the auction.
The bird gets in the auction and a member of that club/combine purchases the bird to fly. The flyer flies the bird and if it is in the "money" the breeder and the flyer split the winnings. If it places in the top 20 then the bird gets auctioned off at the end of the race and anyone can purchase this bird. Top bird last year went for over 1500.00.
Or, if you have no birds, you can attend the auction, purchase a bird of someone elses and place it in a loft of your choice and split with the flyer.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh I get it
its only banned in the city


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

So would the bird's pedigree have to be shipped in with the bird then? Maybe next yr


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Some of the biggest crooks come from CHICAGO :rolleyes......LOL LOL*GEORGE


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey we are not all like OBAMA. 
No you dont have to ship the pedigree at any point. I definately would not ship one prior to the end of the auction race itself.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

The only difference between Chicago Crooks and the rest of the country, is we are STARTING to CATCH ours....... We are ahead of the curve so to speak.
Every city, and state in this country has the same problem, I.E. past Gov. of Alaska? who would have thought... I do not want to start anything here... BUT Obama is OUR President, and inherited a mess beyond compare.
If there is a man alive in this country that can get us back on track, it is HIM.
Forget political parts and support the only HOPE we have. JMVHO Dave
P.S. So you think Obama is a crook?


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Dave, I am not going to abuse this forum with what I have to say. I just hope I am wrong and you are right but I doubt it. I hope you can say in 12 months or to your g-children you are happy with your president because he certainly isn't mine. I am not a socialist nor will I ever be.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry i like my president, look up the true meaning of socialism. he is not a Socialist, just trying to Correct the problems of a near sighted, past administration. If caring about the Average American, is Socialism, So be it! 
Why are so many americans feeling threatened by Him? Is it because he is Intelligent, or is it because he is Black? 
Dave


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

LUCKYT said:


> Sorry i like my president, look up the true meaning of socialism. he is not a Socialist, just trying to Correct the problems of a near sighted, past administration. If caring about the Average American, is Socialism, So be it!
> Why are so many americans feeling threatened by Him? Is it because he is Intelligent, or is it because he is Black?
> Dave


I did look up the definition. Spreading the wealth to non working individuals is Socialism. Taking my money and giving it to people who wont get off their duffs is socialism. Americans are smart and this is why they are seeing thru him.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Which Americans, like all those in his high poll ratings? or the MASSES that voted for him? Just remember you made the first crack in this..... Dave


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

What are the polls now? Everyone is entitled to make a mistake but you must learn from them. Why dont we leave this alone on here and you can feel free to debate me in person or by phone.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

LUCKYT said:


> Which Americans, like all those in his high poll ratings? or the MASSES that voted for him? Just remember you made the first crack in this..... Dave


Your making no sense!


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

*aMERICAN iDIOT*



LUCKYT said:


> Which Americans, like all those in his high poll ratings? or the MASSES that voted for him? Just remember you made the first crack in this..... Dave


Brother, don't do it.Your gonna catch a fire.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

LUCKYT said:


> Irish, that Nick name seems to ring a bell.....Dave


 Your tinking of our Irsih


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Why was pigeon racing banned in Chicago?


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

*?*



george simon said:


> *Some of the biggest crooks come from CHICAGO :rolleyes......LOL LOL*GEORGE


Please explain that?


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

bbcdon said:


> Why was pigeon racing banned in Chicago?


I t was not banned.It was debated. And in Chicago that can go on for year's.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

LUCKYT said:


> Sorry i like my president, look up the true meaning of socialism. he is not a Socialist, just trying to Correct the problems of a near sighted, past administration. If caring about the Average American, is Socialism, So be it!
> Why are so many americans feeling threatened by Him? Is it because he is Intelligent, or is it because he is Black?
> Dave


DA'vid Stop[


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Brummie, go have another Drink...... Dave


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Whitesandmore, i wish i was still racing. Mostly against you. Having a narrow mind, makes for some one i can beat in a race! I will let it drop... BUT, if you make snide comments about the ELECTED, by a MAJORITY, President again i will Jump right back in.... Dave


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

LUCKYT said:


> Whitesandmore, i wish i was still racing. Mostly against you. Having a narrow mind, makes for some one i can beat in a race! I will let it drop... BUT, if you make snide comments about the ELECTED, by a MAJORITY, President again i will Jump right back in.... Dave


Dave, I have read your posts on here and you are a typical liberal feeling like you know everything about everything. Guess again. You are washed up and outdated. You are critical about everyone and their methods. I would love to kick you A** in flying and I know I can because you have outdated methods and a small mind. Me narrow minded I think not. When you are questioned about BS comments on here you ignore them and run. You do not intimidate me so feel free to jump in anytime you wish. You flew against Horst Huh and gave him a run for his money? Get real. Produce your records or last name. Dont hide behind your LUCKYT handle. Let us all see how good you really are. 
Better yet enter some of the local races, oh thats right, you play with pretty birds now. You are not a racer and I dont think you were much of one when you did.
You and your President will not silence me so JUMP.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL! You take the Cake! I flew under the name of Luckytouch loft. So, explain the great brains behind the Monkey you obviously supported for the last 8 years? I am so tired of trying to talk sense to people who think we had it so good, under BUSH,for 8 years, and we will pay for it for another 2 or 3 years. WELFARE, is a state ISSUE. not a federal one, if you have a problem, then VOTE differently.
If i did not want to take TIME away from my family, and WIFE whom i Love Dearly... My Name would be up there.... Get a Life......Winning races is something real LOW on my list of priorities. I have nothing to prove to anyone, except , that i love my family. Oh, by the way.... I keep saying i am POOR... SORRY, i am FAR from THAT. But my family comes first.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Dave, I did not at any point say the previous administration made right decisions. You ASSUME I am republican. Your assumption only shows your character. You attacked me not the other way around. I will continue in my belief of what YOUR president is and nothing you can say will change the facts I have. Like I said if you want to debate off this forum feel free. 
I never made comments about your finances so I have no idea what you are talking about being Poor. I questioned you about your comment on how you gave Horst a run for his money. I do have a life that includes my children, my wife, racing pigeons and many other things. Multi talented unlike some. I am not the best flyer in the world but I dont pretend to know it all either Dave like you do. If you dont like harsh words keep your harsh words to yourself as I dont run and hide.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Gee. if you are not a republican, what are you? LOL! (Green party?, I doubt it!)
I only replied when YOU made a remake about MY President, and like it or not, YOUR President. As i said before, you made an INSULTING statement about a Man who is the only hope we have. This is starting to BORE me, it is like talking to a wall.... Oh, i forgot, You voted for the green party... Dave P.S. The only Assumption i make is if you are not a Republican, you sure talk like one..............


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

If you want Boring read your previous posts. You're opinions are of no value to me regardless of what subject. FYI I vote both parties depending on who has the best policies. Have a great evening.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

By the way when you assume there is only one A** there.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

So as you said, did you vote for Mcain? borderline dementia? I care less if you think my posts are Boring, in fact after this discussion. You clearly are of the mind set, if you can not understand it, it is BORING. Dave


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

What I understand from reading your posts is you like to cause trouble and cut down others. You can find this post after post. Was your losing as a racer that hard on you that you need to feel superior to everyone via the computer? That is pathetic. You complain because someone who has a web page selling birds posts his win and want to set prices for him? Who do you really think you are? Maybe you should spend more time with the family like you talk about and less time cutting down people on PT.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL! I got down on a guy that only comes on when he is trying to sell Birds. I. E. 80 posts in 2 years, and has adds in the Racing pigeon Digest.
If he was about the hobby, do you not think he would come on more often, just to help? I give a [email protected]@t about winning races. i give a S##t about being the best gardener. I give S^^T about having the best show birds, I Give a S**t about being the best Koi breeder. If you find my post so Boring, do not read them! If you get BORED, maybe my posts are to complicated for you.
Again, YOU cast the first stone. SO I guess you are one of the ones that did NOT Vote? Dave P.S, YOU are the only one that really deserved me cutting them down


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh, yea. The"Fancies", i am going to work on are two breeds, were the main purpose of their development has been, some what ignored in recent years, and i will work to get them as Close as i can to intended form...........Dave


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Calm down kids calm down pm urselfs!


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

LUCKYT said:


> Brummie, go have another Drink...... Dave


Dispute me, do not dismiss me!!!


----------



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

Aside from the political BS, are you guys in favor of sending birds to this auction race?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I have not been involved in any Special races in a long time, but we used to have some great races around here, and the Auctions are fun. I think it would be great for you... Dave


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Irish, A guaranteed 10,000 points isn't a bad prize Especially for a 25 point entry per bird. I can tell you that there is some of the toughest competition in the country in this race so send your best.
Ken


----------



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

so what kind of race is this auction race?

Sprint? Tough? Headwinds? Crosswinds? Temps?


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

hey.... slow down...... you guys need to do some PT anger management program.....


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Irish, The race is a 350 flown from the I-80 corridor. As it is in the Chicagoland area any kind of weather will pop up. Last year was a smash with rain and head winds. I would not send sprint birds as usually the prevailing wind this time of year is out of the North to Northwest. 
Ken


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*To Whom It May Concern*;
Please stay on the original topic of this thread.

If you just can't seem to do that, then move on to private emailing each other. 

Thanks.

Cindy


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

LUCKYT said:


> LOL! You take the Cake! I flew under the name of Luckytouch loft. So, explain the great brains behind the Monkey you obviously supported for the last 8 years? I am so tired of trying to talk sense to people who think we had it so good, under BUSH,for 8 years, and we will pay for it for another 2 or 3 years. WELFARE, is a state ISSUE. not a federal one, if you have a problem, then VOTE differently.
> If i did not want to take TIME away from my family, and WIFE whom i Love Dearly... My Name would be up there.... Get a Life......Winning races is something real LOW on my list of priorities. I have nothing to prove to anyone, except , that i love my family. Oh, by the way.... I keep saying i am POOR... SORRY, i am FAR from THAT. But my family comes first.



I think this is quite enough .....I couldn't even make it through all the posts....I don't who, or what, got this started, but this one, and some others are way over the top.....

After I see another one like this one, I guess I will just close it down....


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

whitesnmore said:


> Dave, I have read your posts on here and you are a typical liberal feeling like you know everything about everything. Guess again. You are washed up and outdated. You are critical about everyone and their methods. I would love to kick you A** in flying and I know I can because you have outdated methods and a small mind. Me narrow minded I think not. When you are questioned about BS comments on here you ignore them and run. You do not intimidate me so feel free to jump in anytime you wish. You flew against Horst Huh and gave him a run for his money? Get real. Produce your records or last name. Dont hide behind your LUCKYT handle. Let us all see how good you really are.
> Better yet enter some of the local races, oh thats right, you play with pretty birds now. You are not a racer and I dont think you were much of one when you did.
> You and your President will not silence me so JUMP.


And you have been on here since 2004....and you let someone bait you like that ?

Put him on your ignore list.....


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Warren.... I think Ken and i got over it a Couple of Days ago.  I should not have made any remarks, it was my fault it started. Dave


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

LUCKYT said:


> Warren.... I think Ken and i got over it a Couple of Days ago.  I should not have made any remarks, it was my fault it started. Dave


 I hope you ain't "Just Sucking Up"......

I spoke with Ken this AM, and hopefully any political references will be forever missing in all future posts from both of you. 

It diminishes everybody and everything connected to the topic and this site. 

Your's and Ken's comments are now part of the world wide web, and will be an embarrassment for a long time to come. In order to minimize the damage, I am locking this thread down, and hope it dies a quick death on any search engine.


----------

